# Interest group forums > Electrical Contracting Industry Forum >  SANS 10142 Ed3 Draft for comment

## GCE

Hi 

SANS has published the new Ed 3 draft for public comment (attached ) 
There is also a specific format to comment that need to be followed 

The Draft is a 4MB file and I can't upload it here unless somebody else has a way

----------


## Dave A

The draft is available at https://www.theforumsa.co.za/documen...7_SC06_DSS.pdf

----------


## Derlyn

Hi

I notice that the word PERSONALLY has been omitted from the declaration. Wonder why.

It seems as if, going forward, anyone can do the inspections and testing, as long as the licensed and registered person takes the responsibility. That's how I read it.

I also don't see on the test report where one can differentiate between an installation that was installed prior to the publication of SANS 10142 or after the publication.

Nowhere do I see where one can deem the installation being reasonably safe.



To be continued   ....   Got to go.



Cheers and peace out

Derek

----------


## Derlyn

Me again

Section 3 of the new test report does not include any columns for sub db's.

Does that mean that a complete test report be completed for each sub db as well ?

ie. house with main db and 2 sub db's ........................ 3 complete test reports ?


Another question.   Is there anything that prevents us from printing our own COC's or are we compelled to purchase them from ECA.

Cheers and peace out.

Derek

----------

